# Kami Tenchi vs Demonbane



## ReimuHakurei (Oct 25, 2013)

They both have full knowledge of each other.

Battle Location: Japan, Shibuya
Starting distance: 5 miles away from each other
Restrictions: None
Battle to the death

Who takes this?


----------



## Vicious (Oct 25, 2013)

5 miles away from each other huh..


----------



## ReimuHakurei (Oct 25, 2013)

Vicious said:


> 5 miles away from each other huh..



Indeed Yep Yep


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 25, 2013)

Not like distance would even matter here.
Anyways, which version of Demonbane?
Albeit unless its one of the weaker/earlier variations of the mech, Demonbane would stomp.
In case of the Mars Demonbane, rather literally.


----------



## User15937 (Oct 25, 2013)

Pitting anyone against an omnipotent doesn't usually end well for that person.


----------



## ReimuHakurei (Oct 25, 2013)

willyvereb said:


> Not like distance would even matter here.
> Anyways, which version of Demonbane?
> Albeit unless its one of the weaker/earlier variations of the mech, Demonbane would stomp.
> In case of the Mars Demonbane, rather literally.



Mars Demonbane but could you give any reason as why Demonbane would stomp? Kami Tenchi is a omnipotent after all.


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 25, 2013)

Omnipotent, huh?
Sure, that works well when we compare various fictions.
Kami Tenchi is the real creator and ruler of the Tenchi Muyo multiverse.
That's nice and all but compared to Mars Demonbane the multiverse is about as large as a snow globe.
At least it grew that big and powerful by the end of the Gunshin Kyoushuu Demonbane book.
It can literally pop Kami Tenchi's world by just stepping on it.


----------



## ReimuHakurei (Oct 25, 2013)

willyvereb said:


> Omnipotent, huh?
> Sure, that works well when we compare various fictions.
> Kami Tenchi is the real creator and ruler of the Tenchi Muyo multiverse.
> That's nice and all but compared to Mars Demonbane the multiverse is about as large as a snow globe.
> It can literally pop Kami Tenchi's world by just stepping on it.



You have yet to give me any evidence that Mars Demonbane can defeat Kami Tenchi, an omnipotent is a being that can do anything and has unlimited power, authority, universal power or all-powerful

I don't see how Demonbane can defeat a omnipotent


----------



## Ramius (Oct 25, 2013)

Any Some verse's omnipotent is Suggsverse's another verse's bitch.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Omnipotent is an NLF. Having said that, I don't see why this would be a stomp. They are both countably infinite in DC, this comes down to haxx, speed, intelligence, versatility etc.


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 25, 2013)

ReimuHakurei said:


> You have yet to give me any evidence that Mars Demonbane can defeat Kami Tenchi, an omnipotent is a being that can do anything and has unlimited power, authority, universal power or all-powerful
> 
> I don't see how Demonbane can defeat a omnipotent


NLF
Articles 3, 13 and 17.


----------



## Solar (Oct 25, 2013)

User15937 said:


> Pitting anyone against an omnipotent doesn't usually end well for that person.





ReimuHakurei said:


> I don't see how Demonbane can defeat a omnipotent



Actually, in the OBDizzle, a character being omnipotent isn't considered a valid point inf a VS debate. On some sites like AnimeVice, I think, it's an acceptable point but it's not so here. Partly because of some logical contradictions arise from it. As a result, a character being omnipotent isn't considered an automatic win and it's judged solely on what they've done.

Not that I know who wins this since I don't watch/read either. Just wanted to tell you guys.


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 25, 2013)

Well, it shouldn't be treated as such elsewhere.
Using omnipotence to claim somebody's superiority in battle is about as sensible as claiming Mihawk could beat Future Trunks because the former was claimed to be the "strongest swordsman".
They are from two different fictions, so in-universe claims such as "the strongest" or "omnipotent" would bear little relevance to the debate.
Aside from powerscaling of course.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Oct 25, 2013)

Demonbane showing why he is the most powerfull mecha in existence from what i know


----------



## ReimuHakurei (Oct 25, 2013)

willyvereb said:


> NLF
> Articles 3, 13 and 17.



Oh.... Well fudge me.


----------



## Solar (Oct 25, 2013)

willyvereb said:


> Well, it shouldn't be treated as such elsewhere.
> Using omnipotence to claim somebody's superiority in battle is about as sensible as claiming Mihawk could beat Future Trunks because the former was claimed to be the "strongest swordsman".



I suppose, but I'm not one to think that sites _should_ adhere to a similar set of rules as another when it comes to things like debating. Different sites have different rules and standards and if someone doesn't like them they can either argue against it to change their minds or just find a different site to post on. 

Similarly to how this site uses calculations but not all sites do. I'm not one to think that the OBDizzle has the best standards and that everyone should follow it just because. I just post here following the OBD's way of debating and follow that. If I were posting on AnimceVice and they consider omnipotence as a valid tactic, then I'd use it there and not here. MvC doesn't accept pixel scaling and if I posted there I wouldn't use pixel scaling. 

Not that calculations and pixel scaling are exactly a one-to-one comparison to using "omnipotence" in an argument but I think you understand what I mean. I'm not arguing for its usage or against it either. I'm just saying it's a different way of debating that isn't necessarily a good or bad thing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 25, 2013)

Hajun solos


----------



## lokoxDZz (Oct 25, 2013)

Don't start coming with megaversal beings that aren't not even in the match


----------



## Neruc (Oct 25, 2013)

Flutter,you hitting on Boomy or something?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 25, 2013)

thread is just as awful as I expected


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 25, 2013)

willyvereb said:


> Omnipotent, huh?
> Sure, that works well when we compare various fictions.
> Kami Tenchi is the real creator and ruler of the Tenchi Muyo multiverse.
> *That's nice and all but compared to Mars Demonbane the multiverse is about as large as a snow globe.
> ...



Am curious about this, how so?


----------



## lokoxDZz (Oct 25, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


> Am curious about this, how so?



He grew infinitely.

" it has become so massive that the pilots alone are at the top of super dimension and beyond super time-space while seeing infinite super-dimension universe-sized Mars Demonbane fighting against infinite Mars Liber Legis (summoned by De Marginy's Clock's Athleta Aeternum)."


Demonbane for you also he is broken as fuck,only loses to Elder God Demonbane


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 25, 2013)

Why would him grewing infinitely matter against Kami Tenchi? Can't this guy manipulate infinite stuff too?


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Oct 25, 2013)

super super dimension level thread


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 25, 2013)

And that super-super over the super dimension doesn't make sense.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Oct 25, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


> Why would him grewing infinitely matter against Kami Tenchi? Can't this guy manipulate infinite stuff too?



He can do everything kami tenchi can do in a scale insane compared to Tenchi. Or at least most of skills more than enough to put him down


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 25, 2013)

something that can one-shot an infinite multiverse is going to one-shot a multiversal+ character as well


I think


----------



## Qinglong (Oct 25, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


> And that super-super over the super dimension doesn't make sense.



There's a lot about pedobane that doesn't make sense

bad translation or not


----------



## lokoxDZz (Oct 25, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


> And that super-super over the super dimension doesn't make sense.



Bad translation make it sounds that bad,but he can one shot multiverses,and erase them from the existence too,and he can came back from being erased,etc,etc. By feats he wins


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 25, 2013)

I know nothing about Tenchi, but from what I remember couldn't they guy manipulate infinite multiverses too? If yes I still don't see how Super-super over the super wins here.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 25, 2013)

only 1 infinite multiverse it seems


but don't quote me on that


----------



## lokoxDZz (Oct 25, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


> I know nothing about Tenchi, but from what I remember couldn't they guy manipulate infinite multiverses too? If yes I still don't see how Super-super over the super wins here.



he is only claimed omnipotent but it was never stated infinite multiverses,and for what i remember tenchio muyo multiverse is "small" if you take on demonbane.


From the perspective of the pilots of demonbane a infinite collection of infinite universes were from size of buuble for them. Take in mind that demonbane has *A LOT* of "infinite universes/multiverses" "and them infinite universes/multiverses were created/destroyed in that time"


its supossed to be megaversal,although since theres no translation=no proof that he is really at that level,but  he has more than enough know feats that Tenchi is nothing compared to them


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 25, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> only 1 infinite multiverse it seems
> 
> 
> but don't quote me on that



If it is only one then I do see him losing.



lokoxDZz said:


> he is only claimed omnipotent but it was never stated infinite multiverses,and for what i remember tenchio muyo multiverse is "small" if you take on demonbane.
> 
> From the perspective of the pilots of demonbane a infinite collection of infinite universes were from size of buuble for them. Take in mind that demonbane has *A LOT* of "infinite universes/multiverses" "and them infinite universes/multiverses were created/destroyed in that time"



Am not asking for the omnipotent thing.

And the only way you can call the multiverse of Tenchi "small" is if it isn't infinite and if Tenchi is only capable of manipulating one infinite MV then he loses to the other guy who can manipulate more of that size.

The super-super over the super thing here doesn't matter.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Oct 25, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


> If it is only one then I do see him losing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if you going by infinite Mars demonbane dwarfs a infinite multiverse,this enough right?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Oct 25, 2013)

Super super kwality thread


----------



## Aphelion (Oct 25, 2013)

Demonbane has better feats, hype aside Kami Tenchi should lose.



ReimuHakurei said:


> I don't see how Demonbane can defeat a omnipotent



Then why make this thread


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 25, 2013)

Isn't Kami Tenchi the writer himself?


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Oct 25, 2013)

> 1 infinite multiverse



How is an infinite multiverse, any smaller than an multiple infinite multivere's?  How is an infinite multiverse bigger than an infinitely solar system?

It deosn''t make sense to me.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Oct 26, 2013)

Holy crap people are actually thinking KT can beat Demonbane...?
Demonbane squashes the tenchi verse like a bug.


----------



## Boomy (Oct 26, 2013)

Can someone post quote/tell me when Liber and Demonbane grew bigger than multiverse?


----------



## Boomy (Oct 26, 2013)

It is this?


> Where they reached was beyond super time and super space, at the top of super dimension… super super space time continuum.
> At there, Edgar and Al Azif watched.
> Infinite universes popping like bubbles.
> Inside infinite time loop like chain.
> ...


Correct me but destroying infinite universes  is nowhere near as impressive as busting infinite multiverse at once.

Terrible thread anyway.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 26, 2013)

> How is *one* infinite multiverse, any smaller than an *multiple* infinite multivere's?


there's your answer


----------



## Boomy (Oct 26, 2013)

What are you talking about at all? That wasn't what I asked.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 26, 2013)

the world doesn't revolve around you, boomy


----------



## Boomy (Oct 26, 2013)

Go back to your ponies baboon.

'Popping infinite universes' sound like they were destroying them one after one, not busted it at once.

That was reason why Lambda and Bern weren't accepted as a multiversal characters/


----------



## SkylineGTR (Oct 26, 2013)

This thread shouldn't have lasted this long..
DB destroys Tenchi verse then proceeds to solo Saint Seiya, Bastard, Digimon, Sailor Moon, and Dragon Ball for the fun of it.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 26, 2013)

Mahesvara said:


> It is this?
> 
> Correct me but destroying infinite universes  is nowhere near as impressive as busting infinite multiverse at once.
> 
> Terrible thread anyway.



The way I understand that quote, Demonbane grew to the point where he could watch all the different continuities of where he and Liber Legius fought. It can be implied each of those universes is a self contained multiverse, considering Demonbane and Liber Legius was constantly jumping around to different universes and destroying them with their clashes, yet they never ran into another version of themselves.


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 26, 2013)

The point is that both Edgar and Al Azif became so large they can view the entire multiverse and it's on-goings.
The fact infinite Demonbanes are fighting is irrelevant in this sense.
The important part is that Edgar and by extension Demonbane grew larger than the multiverse and now located in this "Super Super Dimension".

This is pretty much the lite version of what Cosmic Armor Superman did.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 26, 2013)

SkylineGTR said:


> This thread shouldn't have lasted this long..
> DB destroys Tenchi verse then proceeds to solo Saint Seiya, Bastard, Digimon, Sailor Moon, and Dragon Ball for the fun of it.


shut your piehole


----------



## Boomy (Oct 26, 2013)

To Xiam:

No. It was like that:

Liber Legis and Demonbane fought while at the same constantly growed until they reached, this super super shit:


> Where they *reached* was beyond super time and super space, at the top of super dimension… super super space time continuum.


This quote proves it. 

Anyway, I didn't played Demonbane(couldn't endure it), but I talked with people who played all games and they agree Demonbane-verse is not as big as people make it.

edit: let's say it's good enough. Is there any description what this 'Super Super Dimension' is?


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 26, 2013)

Mahesvara said:


> To Xiam:
> 
> No. It was like that:
> 
> Liber Legis and Demonbane fought while at the same constantly growed until they reached, this super super shit:



the super shit was a bad translation, the point they were trying to get accross is that they jumped outside their multiverse and could physically observe all the different universes.




> Anyway, I didn't played Demonbane(couldn't endure it), but I talked with people who played all games and they agree Demonbane-verse is not as big as people make it.



Ehh Demonbane isn't that bad once you take out the h-scenes, like many other visual novels.

Anyways, yeah its not as big as people make it out to be, but its still a incredible powerful verse and pretty large.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Oct 26, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> shut your piehole



Dat Bait


----------



## Boomy (Oct 26, 2013)

They didn't jumped outside anything.

Let me make it clear - 'original' Liber Legis and 'original' Demonbane fought while traversing universes until they reached this Super Dimension.

After that they observed infinite version of them in the multiverse. As in one multiverse.

edit: and I could careless about h-scenes, this isn't only reason why I dropped Demonbane.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 26, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> He grew infinitely.
> 
> " it has become so massive that the pilots alone are at the top of super dimension and beyond super time-space while seeing infinite super-dimension universe-sized Mars Demonbane fighting against infinite Mars Liber Legis (summoned by De Marginy's Clock's Athleta Aeternum)."
> 
> ...




Holy shit. I thought people were just joking around about the super space....


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 26, 2013)

Mahesvara said:


> To Xiam:
> 
> No. It was like that:
> 
> ...


It's some sorts of vast space between multiverses.
Kind of like how the sea of chaos surrounds the Staves in Slayers.
Also your speech is rather vague.
What you mean about "not as big as others make it out to be"?
If you mean that Demonbane is superior to the likes of Marvel, then yeah, I agree that being BS.
But otherwise Demonbaneverse is a huge megaverse, a seemingly infinite collection of multiverses.
Mars Demonbane itself is at least two tiers below the top.



Freddie Mercury said:


> Holy shit. I thought people were just joking around about the super space....


Yeah, it was there.
Maybe it's only due to the too literal translation but the ending of Gunshin Kyoushuu Demonbane was somewhat similar to Suggs' writing.


----------



## Boomy (Oct 26, 2013)

willyvereb said:


> What you mean about "not as big as others make it out to be"?


I mean this


> But otherwise Demonbaneverse is a huge megaverse, a seemingly infinite collection of multiverses.


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 26, 2013)

Except then the one bullshitting is you, Boomy.
We know that Demonbane has some sort of concept about "parallel multiverses" (basically certain cast members of Kishin Hishou Demonbane are from different alternative realities that were situated in different multiverses).
And that Nya got beaten some trillions of times in different multiverses.

So I don't even get what are you talking about.


----------



## Boomy (Oct 26, 2013)

Post some pics


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 26, 2013)

Like I would ever have the time to bother with it.
And besides you haven't even presented an argument to oppose my claims.
You're basically at the "Don't like it, so it didn't happen" stage.


----------



## Boomy (Oct 26, 2013)

My argument is that Hajun solos.


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 26, 2013)

Locked for too much irony.


----------

